# INTP drives me crazy -in good ways



## Sarahbell (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello all, 

Ok, so, I met this INTP that drives me insane. He's interesting and really sweet... Apparently INTP's and ENFJ's compliment each other because they are opposites except for the N which is recommended by Dr. Keirsey (Meyers Briggs guy). Anyway, my Problem is that I can't be anything other than friends with him because he is not single. So, I've decided to look for another INTP. Any ideas on how to find one since they seem to keep to themselves...?

-Sarah


----------



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm available... Check book stores, libraries and nerdy places. Learn as much as you can about MBTI types and cognitive functions so you can spot them better. Good luck


----------



## Sarahbell (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks I have been reading a lot about my own personality type and INTP types, as well as others. I actually think I would work quite well with an INTP. I know INTP's tend to find ENFJ's a bit exhausting or emotionally draining. But, I am actually quite mild on the needy side of extrovert tendancies and I enjoy time alone just about as much as I do going out. In fact, at times, I actually find other ENFJs to be exhausting as well. There are also a few other areas I am more mild in than most ENFJ's. I prefer not to argue about things, instead finding other ways to influence a situation... I also enjoy theorizing and understand logical ideas quite well (I kind of get a thrill out of theorizing about most anything)... But, otherwise, the ENFJ type describes me pretty well. Anyway. Maybe I will go check out a bookstore this weekend


----------



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

Good luck. I think as long as you have respect for the others differences then the two personality types would compliment each other well. I have never dated an ENFJ but I get along with them very well and feel energized by them.


----------



## Sarahbell (Sep 28, 2012)

So, what bookstores do you hang out at?


----------



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

I like used book stores or privately owned stores but I still go to the larger chains in a pinch. The library might be a good place to snag one as well.


----------



## Sarahbell (Sep 28, 2012)

Hmm, how about one where I could snag you?!


----------



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

Check some of the bookstores in Denver. Might be a bit of a drive depending on where you live.


----------



## Sarahbell (Sep 28, 2012)

You are quite right... Denver is a bit far from the Silicon Valley.


----------



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

We could save on gas and just talk on here. I can be your online intp wingman.


----------



## Sarahbell (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok wingman... how do I know when I need to chill on the emotional side of things with an INTP... when the INTP has had enough of my feeling side for a bit? Will the person tell me or should I look for certain signs?


----------



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

For me I usually will look frustrated or uncomfortable and I try to change the subject or just stop talking and shut down. If that doesn't work I will get rude and upset. I would just give them some time if it seems like you are overwhelming them. They may feel comfortable telling you they need some time as long as you are understanding...Any luck finding an INTP?


----------



## Sarahbell (Sep 28, 2012)

No, I have not found one... yet But, I'm practicing on the emotional side of things with the other INTP that I already met and have become friends with... He never seems to mind when I get a bit expressive about my feelings though. He also likes my spontaneous side. He's very direct and honest, which I like because then I know what he's thinking... I keep asking him if I'm getting to emotional at times and he always says he likes that part of me... So, maybe he's not the best INTP to practice on?


----------



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

Well good luck with the search. I wouldn't worry about it to much. It usually isn't an issue unless intense emotions are directed toward the INTP. They may also feel like they aren't sure of how to behave around people with strong emotions. If you have an understanding of each others differences and can respect that it shouldn't be a problem. I am also drawn to feelers. It helps me be able to tap into my emotional side better and see things from another perspective. When INTP's mature too, I think that they understand the place for emotional decisions and start to question the use of pure logic without emotional considerations. Younger INTP's may be more abrasive to an emotional person.


----------

